
Don't Change Your Twitter Birthday to 2007 - walterclifford
https://lifehacker.com/dont-change-your-twitter-birthday-to-2007-1833589465/
======
dvhh
There must be some joke about what some users are willing to give up for
vanity, and that could be an interesting dark pattern to explore.

------
basicplus2
Link doesn't work.. this one does...

[https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2019/03/dont-change-your-
twitt...](https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2019/03/dont-change-your-twitter-
birthday-to-2007/)

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Don’t change your Twitter birthday to 2007 unless you are trying to take a
Twitter break until 2020.

